
Ask HN: What are you thankful for? - tedmiston
It&#x27;s Thanksgiving today in the U.S., but gratitude need not be restricted by geographic boundaries or traditions.<p>Sometime a few years ago, I started journaling 3 things I was grateful for every day.  Often they were fundamental, like having access to a library.<p>Given the holiday today, I would like to hear what HN is thankful for.
======
tedmiston
Just to kick it off...

I'm thankful for having been introduced to computers and getting access to my
first laptop around age 10.

It was a used PowerBook G3 WallStreet purchased for a few hundred bucks off
eBay that I received from my mom and grandma for Christmas that year. Though
it seemed like a small thing at the time, it really was the best investment
I've ever had as it led to spending hours (and hours and hours) of time
exploring and understanding computers, building websites and browsing the
interwebs, and eventually to being a professional dev.

------
dbg31415
Here are some tools I started using over the last year (give or take) that I
am thankful for.

===== Bug reporting made so easy, even a client can do it.

* Marker - Annotated Screenshots Sent to any Bug Tracking Tool || [https://getmarker.io/](https://getmarker.io/)

===== Sync Project Management tools so I can just tell clients to use their
instance of Asana; dramatically cuts down on my waste-of-time phone calls for
status updates.

* Unito - Connect your project management tools and become your team's collaboration hero || [https://unito.io/](https://unito.io/)

===== Kanban board for GitHub.

* ZenHub - Agile GitHub Project Management Software || [https://www.zenhub.com/](https://www.zenhub.com/)

===== Ad-blocking Hosts File

* [https://raw.githubusercontent.com/StevenBlack/hosts/master/h...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/StevenBlack/hosts/master/hosts)

===== Various page speed checking tools so now I have very pretty and clean
ways to demonstrate why we need time for refactoring and optimization (not all
of these are new).

* Website speed test || [https://tools.pingdom.com/](https://tools.pingdom.com/)

* Observatory by Mozilla || [https://observatory.mozilla.org/](https://observatory.mozilla.org/)

* PageSpeed Insights || [https://developers.google.com/speed/pagespeed/insights/](https://developers.google.com/speed/pagespeed/insights/)

===== Quickly Generate Fake Text for Mockups

* LittleIpsum on the Mac App Store || [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/littleipsum/id405772121?mt=1...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/littleipsum/id405772121?mt=12)

===== GitHub Label Sync Tool

* github-issues-label-sync || [https://www.npmjs.com/package/github-issues-label-sync](https://www.npmjs.com/package/github-issues-label-sync)

===== Keep your fonts in sync; get all your Google Fonts, and others in one
swoop

* SkyFonts || [http://skyfonts.com/](http://skyfonts.com/)

===== Keep your Mac up-to-date (I'm late to the party on this one, but yeah...
anyone not using this is really missing out)

* Homebrew — The missing package manager for macOS || [http://brew.sh/](http://brew.sh/)

===== Quick site scanning tools I'm on the go and don't have time to spin up
Screaming Frog.

* Sentry Realtime Website Crawler for Webmasters and SEOs || [https://sentryapp.com/](https://sentryapp.com/)

* Bulk URL HTTP Status Code, Header & Redirect Checker — httpstatus.io || [https://httpstatus.io/](https://httpstatus.io/)

* namecheckr.com - Social and Domain Name Availability Search For Brand Professionals || [https://www.namecheckr.com/](https://www.namecheckr.com/)

===== Material Theme for Sublime Text

* equinusocio/material-theme: Material Theme, the most epic theme for Sublime Text 3 by Mattia Astorino || [https://github.com/equinusocio/material-theme](https://github.com/equinusocio/material-theme)

===== Dirt Simple Backups Done Right

* The Best Unlimited Online Backup and Cloud Storage Services || [https://www.backblaze.com/](https://www.backblaze.com/)

===== If anyone on here helped with any of those tools... I'm thankful for
you! (=

Going to go eat Turkey now.

